# Is 85 degrees F too hot for bettas?



## sharkweek (Jun 22, 2010)

I for some reason the heaters I have always get the water 85 degrees and up or totally cold! Both were second hand so maybe the adjustment is out of wack because of age. I have even come home to 90+ temps in my sorority and it is scaring me to death! My house gets hot during the day- so I am thinking that it is just adding to the heat put out by my heaters- The 2 gallon at my work also gets really hot as well. I have ordered a less powerful heater from the internet but it wont get here for another 5 days. Is it better to have no heater or 85+ temperatures?


----------



## miyko (Jul 28, 2010)

i heard 75-85 is perfect for them... i amd having problems wiht it being tooo cold in my tank


----------



## Neelie (Feb 18, 2010)

ok first off i think your heaters are broken lol.

85+ is defo too warm. i would remove the heaters and see what temps your getting without them. 77 or around that is ideal imo.


----------



## CodeRed (Jun 11, 2009)

Actually, 85 might be a bit warm, but it's fine, I'd think. Usually you turn the temp up to kill of parasites, so it can't be that bad for them. Really, just keep an eye on it and try to get a BIT lower, but if you can't I'd say it'll be fine... And make sure it doesn't malfunction and get any higher.


----------



## sharkweek (Jun 22, 2010)

ya- this heater is unpredictable- its hard to properly heat a two gallon i have found. He seems happy when the waters warm though


----------



## Phoxly (Jun 14, 2010)

I live in Vegas, so my temps are naturally at 82-85 without any help from a heater. If your house is temperature controlled you may not even need them as long as the house stays at or around 78-80, experiment a little.


----------

